# My Blue Diamond Tank



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

55 gallon


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup. that background is gnarly


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I was gonna say pretty funky background you have there


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice tank and blue diamond you got there, Dump Truck!...they rock like a BEE GEE's concert!!!...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Da said:


> Nice tank and blue diamond you got there, Dump Truck!...they rock like a BEE GEE's concert!!!...


I would say rocks like a TOOL concert judging by the background.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Trippy. Hope you don't throw any magic shrooms in there


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nice fish, unique background hahaha


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I like your choice of plants...


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

cool background and set-up mate


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice little guy you have there and damn that's one crazy background you got going on.


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)

cool background...


----------

